# Robert Jordan possibly dying



## CZ (Mar 26, 2006)

Source seems credible:

http://www.locusmag.com/2006/Features/03JordanLetter.html

He was pretty upbeat in the letter but all I've got to say is:

1. 4 years average to live? Ouch.
2. 30 more years worth of writing books?!  When does he plan to finish the WoT series?  I mean, I stopped reading at 7 or 8, it'd be nice to start reading again and get a conclusion...

Hope he pulls through, though


----------



## The Hooded One (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting stuff though I havnt heard anything about it before except for that one website. Any other links to post?


----------



## Aeternalis (Mar 27, 2006)

The Hooded One said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff though I havnt heard anything about it before except for that one website. Any other links to post?



It's true! This would probably be a more credible link:

http://www.tor.com/jordan/

I too stopped reading albeit after "Winter's Heart". It's sooo frustrating!!! The Wheel of Time had the potential to become one of the greatest fantasy epics ever written instead of the the stream of verbal diarrhea it has now degenerated into. Still, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## The Hooded One (Apr 4, 2006)

Aeternalis said:
			
		

> It's true! This would probably be a more credible link:
> 
> http://www.tor.com/jordan/
> 
> I too stopped reading albeit after "Winter's Heart". It's sooo frustrating!!! The Wheel of Time had the potential to become one of the greatest fantasy epics ever written instead of the the stream of verbal diarrhea it has now degenerated into. Still, I hope he pulls through.


 
I have to disagree with you there friend. Robert Jordan would have never been able to fit everything he wanted to put into it in 3 books like say Tolkien. He said himself he originally wanted to start with 5-6 book series but it stretched into what it is today. However like any popular book people who want attention will say they hated it or it sucked. Not that this is what your saying I understand what you mean about it being frustrating. The series has alot of detail however and great character traits.

Robert Jordan created a real world for his characters to develop in not a backdrop like most writers tend to create.

Sincerely - J.C


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn. I just started reading the series again...


----------



## imrhati (Apr 4, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo! that just isn't fair he is the guy who insppired me to start writing not to mention my all time favourite author. like WTF?! why does that kind of stuff always happen to great peple like him!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Apr 5, 2006)

Because life ain't fair. How many poets died young? How many criminals and murderers lived in luxury and wealth into the age of eighty?

Pretty shitty, this is. I hope he pulls through, too. But seriously, 30 years? Talk about being too long-winded.


----------



## CZ (Apr 5, 2006)

The Hooded One said:
			
		

> Robert Jordan would have never been able to fit everything he wanted to put into it in 3 books like say Tolkien. He said himself he originally wanted to start with 5-6 book series but it stretched into what it is today.



5-6 books would have been more my style, because I stopped reading at book 6 or 7.  What Jordan created is fine, because there's a lot of people who enjoy what he's written.  There's also a lot of people who enjoy watching sitcoms and to my eye, Jordan's built his own type of sitcom sort of thing within this series.  

I'm more of a feature film type person, myself.  I'm still hoping Jordan is able to pull it together and write the last book(s) though... I'd like to read the last one but I don't want to slog through the fantasy equivalent of All My Children to do so.


----------

